# Dog can't wee!



## JS65 (10 February 2010)

I noticed tonight that my dog was standing for a wee for ages.
 On closer inspection i noticed he was just dribbling wee rather than doing a proper one.
 About an hour later i took him out again in the garden and he stood for ages again but this time nothing was coming out.
 Do i rush him to the emergency vet or just keep an eye on him till morning??


----------



## dingle12 (10 February 2010)

Do you know how long he has gone without a wee? he will prob have an infection. Is he drinking ok and seems fine in himself??


----------



## JS65 (10 February 2010)

Yes he is drinking and eating fine, seems fine in himself, still wanting to play.
 I lost my other dog to Renal failure a couple of years ago and now panic over the slightest thing.
 I don't want to seem an over protective owner to the vet so thought i'd ask here first!!

He has done a few slow wee's through the day


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 February 2010)

Might have a UTI, I would take him to the vets first thing. Does he look uncomfy/straining?

When my boy was having problems he tried to go frequently with just dribbles coming out, he ended up having quite an aggressive infection so I would try to nip this in the bud ASAP if this is what it is. Long course of anti-biotics sorted my fella out.


----------



## dingle12 (10 February 2010)

I would prob phone up tomorrow and see if you can get in, some antibiotics will sort him out.


----------



## star (10 February 2010)

if he really cant wee, then do not leave it till the morning!  he could have an obstruction.  i think you should ring at least for advice tonight but if anyone rung me saying their dog was standing trying to pass urine and nothing coming out i'd have them in pronto.  i've seen some very poorly obstructed dogs.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 February 2010)

Sorry to hijack, but what sort of thing could cause the obstruction, Star?


----------



## star (10 February 2010)

normally little bladder stones that have slipped out of the bladder and down into the urethra.

it could just be a UTI, but it worries me that the OP says he was stood for ages and nothing coming out - this could be very urgent to sort out.


----------



## FRESHMAN (10 February 2010)

Get him to the vets. Enlarged Prostate springs to mind. If so they will give a course of treatment &amp; chemical castration but this can only be done a couple of times. Castration is the only real answer &amp; should give good results.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 February 2010)

Cheers Star, good to know.

FM, my fella has one of those too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




#


Keep us updated, OP


----------



## JS65 (11 February 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!
 I got him to the vets first thing, they took him in for an xray and blood tests.
He is Black Russian Terrier and even under a GA, they couldn't reach his prostate.
 They drained his bladder,but not through his penis as they couldn'tget a needle in and only got half a pint of urine out which is a good sign as he must be passing some through.
 They also found a few grains of sandy material and some blood, so are treating him for an infection and prostate anyway.
 I am having him castrated as soon as he is better just in case.
 He has to go back in the morning for a check up, but at the moment he can't walk very well and is wimpering a lot.
 I think this is due to the sedation, my other dog did this after sedation too.
 He still isn't weeing properly but the vet said this would be the case as he has had his "bits" poked and prodded.
 I hate seeing him like this but hopefully he will recover soon


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 February 2010)

Ah, hope he is back to normal soon and it was nothing serious x

Beautiful dogs they are! Was he imported or bred here?


----------



## JS65 (11 February 2010)

He was bred here,
 I actually got him when a HHO member told me she knew of a breeder who had some pups!
 We looked for ages before that.
 He is a fab dog, temperment to die for, very protective but very low aggression which is nice.
 Not a dog for a novice though, they need fim kind handling while they are young, we had Akitas before but BRT's are more trustworthy.


----------

